# psu 4+4 pin cpu power connector



## jacobwake (Jan 16, 2011)

I've just bought an ocz 500w proffesional 80+ psu after a cheap one showed it's true colours. The problem is the case and paperwork state the psu to have an 8pin power connector (4+4) but I only have one that I can see. The only other thing remotely close is a pci express power cable which has two extra 12v wires than the usual 8pin (6 12v and 2 others rather than 4 of each) I was wondering whether it would be suitable to use the pci express cable or would the 4pin be better. I figured the pci might be too much power but then the 4pin maybe too little. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tech Help


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Your motherboard requires the 8pin CPU power. (GA-MA78LMT-US2H from your previous thread)

Just plug that in and you should be fine.

You should have 2 PCI-e power connectors. (1 x 6-Pin, 1 x 6+2-Pin)


----------



## jacobwake (Jan 16, 2011)

That's what I thought. As far as I could tell I was missing the +4 and I only have one pci express. The cables I have are
sata x3,
two sets of molex x2 and 1 floppy,
20+4 pin power supply,
Pci express 6+2,
and 4 pin CPU power
Each line represents 1[edit] seperate braided set of[edit] cables.

Sent from my iPhone using Tech Help


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

•One 45cm 20+4-pin ATX cable

•*One 45cm 8-pin EPS 12V CPU cable*
•One 45cm 4-pin EPS 12V CPU cable


----------

